# Quills sticking in the fleece



## MoonHedgie (Feb 3, 2009)

Evening everyone! Would anyone have advice about how you handle your fleece liners in the laundry? My baby girl is quilling and the quills are sticking in her fleece bag and liners. I change the liners daily and just throw them in with whatever I've put in the washer for the day. However, now that she's quilling I'm concerned that if I miss some of the white ones (I shake them out into the trash and then try to pick out the ones that are stuck in the fibers), that they'll get in our clothes. I'd just love to hear laundry tips. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I wash all hedgie-related things in their own load, so nothing goes in with our clothes. Never had an incident (yet).


----------



## 2SloSHOs (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd hate to sit on some quills :shock:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I wash hedgie stuff in their own load as well.

Although, I guess you can try those sticky lint/hair rollers. That way, you roll it over to catch what you miss, or any quills that are actually sticking through the fabric.

That, or you can keep a stiff brush handy to brush over the fleece before you wash it, so you can see if there are any quills left.


----------



## MoonHedgie (Feb 3, 2009)

I know, right? I'd hate to sit on a quill too. Okay, my better sense kept telling me I should wash her stuff separately. I wasn't too concerned with it because they were barely messy, but now that there are quills in them... In all of your experience, do the quills just go out with the rinse water? I will definitely try the brush suggestion and the lint roller, but I "know" i miss the white ones because of my poor eyesight and I got stuck after I thought I had found them all. I worked for a good 10 minutes on them and still missed some. She's sprouting those quills by the zillions. I'm amazed she isn't bald. She looks perfectly fine.

Thanks so much for your help.
Shelly


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

When mine was quilling, I'd take her dirty liner up and roll it up (like how you'd roll up a sleeping bag). That allowed me to see and feel both sides of the liner and pick out the quills as I rolled. Out of all the quills my baby shed, only one accidentally made it into the washer and found its way into a pocket of some shorts.


----------



## MoonHedgie (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh my, yes, that is a wonderful idea! That's a perfect way to do it, thank you! This satisfies my poor brain that always needs a technique to solve everything! haha

Not many quills today. She's been shedding them for the last week... maybe she's almost done!

Happy weekend!


----------

